# Chili Holo Holo



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Just a little bit of the tropics on a few of these. 

2lbs ground round or hamburger
1 large Portugese sausage sliced or chopped
4 cloves of garlic chopped
1 large maui onion or yellow onion
1 pkg chili powder, mild
1 pkg chili powder, hot
2 cans tomato saice
1 can tomato halves
1 can of kidney beans
salt
pepper
beer(optional)
tequila (optional)

Brown hamburger and scoop out grease. Add chopped or sliced portugese sausage. Add chopped or diced garlic. Add chopped or diced onion. Add both mild nad hot chili powder packages. Add tomato sauce and tomato halves. Drain and strain kidney beans. Add kidney beans. Simmewr on Medium heat for 30 mins. To kick it up another notch and take it to another level, add a half a can of beer and 3 shots of tequila and simmer for another 15 mins.


----------

